# Share the best work/piece of music you have ever written



## muk (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Wouldn't it be nice to have a thread where you can share the best work/piece of music you have written so far? Well, this is it. I am genuinely curious about your music, and I think it could help to understand where you are coming from in the musical world. Sort of a brief musical introduction to yourself.

It doesn't matter which genre. There are no rules, apart from you being the person who chooses which of your work you think is the best you have written so far. It doesn't matter if you are a hobbyist or a seasoned pro, if you are a beginner or have years of experience.

Commenting about other peoples tracks is cool, but please be nice about it. This is not a competition, but a friendly space to share the work you think is currently your best.

Looking forward to hearing your music!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 16, 2020)

I’m still working on it. I’ll let you know...


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 16, 2020)

I would say this is the best piece i have ever writen as it is the most technical and complicated piece i have ever done.
I did it around 2005/6 and i wrote it in the style of traditional classical orchestral piece.

It has three themes and you will probably hear a variety of composers in there.

This is the latest version i did with Spitfire's BBCSO Pro.

It's 9 and a half mins long.


----------



## darcvision (Jul 16, 2020)

i think most of people i know like this track, i don't know why. i made this album because i was inspired by dark souls game, it was really fun to play and the lore and the atmosphere are really amazing. if you like this track, try to take a listen of this album, also dont forget to buy it, jk.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jul 16, 2020)

Not "best" in an artistic way, but certainly the most bats**t crazy thing I've done and weirdly proud of. My entry to the Bleeding Fingers comp - a horrific mashup of hard dubstep and orchestra and completely over-the-top.

Listening back now it still makes me laugh, which was the point.


----------



## reborn579 (Jul 16, 2020)

here is my favorite composition i wrote so far. pretty happy with this one 

'Neptune' is a journey within, exploring the boundaries of modern classical and electronica.


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 16, 2020)

reborn579 said:


> here is my favorite composition i wrote so far. pretty happy with this one
> 
> 'Neptune' is a journey within, exploring the boundaries of modern classical and electronica.



Very very nice!


----------



## Terry93D (Jul 16, 2020)

This would be mine, right now.


----------



## whgoss (Jul 16, 2020)

For me it changes week to week! Haha. Right now, this is it:


----------



## jeremiahpena (Jul 16, 2020)

It's tough to pick, but I might have to go with this piece, which I'm quite proud of and I think is one of the tracks that most sounds like "me."


----------



## Rodney Money (Jul 17, 2020)

It’s great to listen to all of the music. Such a great topic. I would love to see some of VI Control’s “seasoned composers” commenting also. There’s some people that I constantly see commenting but I’ve never even heard 1 note of the work. Come on guys and gals, let’s hear ya!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 17, 2020)

Fantastic piece, Jeremiah!!


----------



## muk (Jul 17, 2020)

Very cool tracks so far! Keep them coming.



Rodney Money said:


> I would love to see some of VI Control’s “seasoned composers” commenting also. There’s some people that I constantly see commenting but I’ve never even heard 1 note of the work. Come on guys and gals, let’s hear ya!



Agreed. Everybody is welcome to chime in. Would you care to share yourself Rodney? You do post music quite regularly here, but I'd be interested to know which you think is your best work so far.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 17, 2020)

This is one of my stronger pieces, simple and noisy in a good way, I think. From 2012, Piano in Blue + Omnisphere:


----------



## harmaes (Jul 17, 2020)

This is one of my favorite tracks called Walking on Ice. It’s a unique hybrid of neoclassical and modern guitar.



The song represents the following story:

Picture yourself standing at the edge of a frozen lake and having doubts if the ice will hold you. It's cold and windy and you're trying to find the courage to step on the ice.
After a while you’re building the confidence to take the first step.
When you step onto the ice it's really cold and freezing, wind is blowing around your head and you're afraid to trip and maybe even fall a few times.
You’re trying to find your rhythm to gain confidence. After a while you're slowly getting into a flow on the ice, maybe you're even skating, feeling happy and confident.
When you reach that moment that you're in a flow you still hear the surrounding sounds but you’re into your own being and you've reached your true self.

This represents a symbolic view on how we progress in life and how we take small steps to reach self confidence and eventually find our true self.

if you don’t have Spotify you can listen on YouTube here:


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 17, 2020)

harmaes said:


> This is one of my favorite tracks called Walking on Ice. It’s a unique hybrid of neoclassical and modern guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds great, are you running the guitar through software or hardware?


----------



## harmaes (Jul 17, 2020)

Keith Theodosiou said:


> Sounds great, are you running the guitar through software or hardware?


Thanks, Fractal Audio Axe Fx III


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 17, 2020)

harmaes said:


> Thanks, Fractal Audio Axe Fx III


Ok thanks, i have been trying to emulate that sound in my Ibanez with software, can't quite get there lol


----------



## Sly (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi everyone, I appreciate the talent of the membership here so as a hobbyist I tentatively put this forward. The link is to my new YouTube channel that currently only has the one piece. I am working on more but have precious little time with job and family etc. I am hoping to develop my music production and film skills so constructive feedback from the folks here would be gratefully received. Anyway, this is currently the best piece of music (and the only film) I have done.  (the file is too large to just attach so please forgive the link) edit: Looks like it embedded the YT film anyway so all good


----------



## Arthur Lewis (Jul 17, 2020)

Hmm, probably this track from the EP I put out 12 years ago:



Looking forward to listening through this thread!


----------



## Hywel (Jul 17, 2020)

For the past 12 months I have been working with a lyricist and we now have a collection of about six or seven songs. I do the music writing, recording, mixing and mastering and we select singers to lay down the vocals.

I would like to share with you one of our tracks called “If and When”. Other than voice, the remaining tracks are piano (NI The Grandeur) and strings (individual tracks of CSS and CSSS violins I and II, violas, ‘cellos and basses.

I hope you like it.









If and When 2019 - Oct 13 - Mastered v6.mp3


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





Best wishes to everyone in these difficult times.

Hywel


----------



## Hywel (Jul 17, 2020)

reborn579 said:


> here is my favorite composition i wrote so far. pretty happy with this one
> 
> 'Neptune' is a journey within, exploring the boundaries of modern classical and electronica.



I really enjoyed that piece, a great build up and those final chords I found wonderfully chilling. Conjured up real images in the mind.


----------



## Hywel (Jul 17, 2020)

harmaes said:


> This is one of my favorite tracks called Walking on Ice. It’s a unique hybrid of neoclassical and modern guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haunting and yet beautiful, got goosebumps when the main guitar entered at 2.10.


----------



## Jazzaria (Jul 17, 2020)

As others have said, "best" is on a perpetual todo list. But I'm fond of this one:



It was based on a one minute improv with a bassoon patch, and was back when I mostly just had Miroslav 1 and the Peter Siedlaczek's Complete Orchestral Collection - but I think it stands up well in its own way.

It's also very much an homage to a certain cartoon you may be able to deduce.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 18, 2020)

Arthur Lewis said:


> Hmm, probably this track from the EP I put out 12 years ago:  Looking forward to listening through this thread!




This is really nice. Did you do everything yourself?



Hywel said:


> For the past 12 months I have been working with a lyricist and we now have a collection of about six or seven songs. I do the music writing, recording, mixing and mastering and we select singers to lay down the vocals.
> 
> I would like to share with you one of our tracks called “If and When”. Other than voice, the remaining tracks are piano (NI The Grandeur) and strings (individual tracks of CSS and CSSS violins I and II, violas, ‘cellos and basses.
> 
> ...



Beautiful.


----------



## Brasart (Jul 18, 2020)

I really wasn't expecting to, but this is the track I've done that got the most listened to no matter which platform it was on, so in a way this is one of my proudest work


----------



## Arthur Lewis (Jul 18, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> This is really nice. Did you do everything yourself?


Thanks Michel! I did (against the advice of many of my friends). Written, performed, recorded, and mixed from my apartment.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 18, 2020)

Arthur Lewis said:


> Thanks Michel! I did (against the advice of many of my friends). Written, performed, recorded, and mixed from my apartment.



Cool. I will check out the EP.


----------



## Manfoman (Jul 18, 2020)

My first try ever with sampled music. Spitfire Chamber Strings. 
No mixing. Maybe I rewrite it later.


----------



## MusicalG (Jul 18, 2020)

Hywel said:


> For the past 12 months I have been working with a lyricist and we now have a collection of about six or seven songs. I do the music writing, recording, mixing and mastering and we select singers to lay down the vocals.
> 
> I would like to share with you one of our tracks called “If and When”. Other than voice, the remaining tracks are piano (NI The Grandeur) and strings (individual tracks of CSS and CSSS violins I and II, violas, ‘cellos and basses.
> 
> ...


beautiful, thank you for sharing I really enjoyed that on first listen, which in my opinion is always a good sign


----------



## Arthur Lewis (Jul 18, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> a horrific mashup of hard dubstep and orchestra and completely over-the-top.


This is much mellower than your description would suggest and, to my ears, actually quite lovely. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dariusofwest (Jul 18, 2020)

Here's one of the very few favorite pieces that I've written-  Pretty happy with how it turned out


----------



## Arthur Lewis (Jul 18, 2020)

Hywel said:


> For the past 12 months I have been working with a lyricist and we now have a collection of about six or seven songs. I do the music writing, recording, mixing and mastering and we select singers to lay down the vocals.
> 
> I would like to share with you one of our tracks called “If and When”. Other than voice, the remaining tracks are piano (NI The Grandeur) and strings (individual tracks of CSS and CSSS violins I and II, violas, ‘cellos and basses.
> 
> ...


Wow, this is gorgeous. Really nice use of space in the composition/arrangement/mix, and I love the singer's tone. What's your plan for the collection once it's done?


----------



## Vincent Martin (Jul 18, 2020)

Hello,

here is my best piece to date.

uhh, not many to choose from anyway!


Vincent


----------



## Firstfewbars (Jul 18, 2020)

If so, it may be this song.
An orchestral version of a 200 year old (?) Estonian folk song that I did 20 years ago.


----------



## MusicalG (Jul 18, 2020)

A song I released in 2006 (just locally) about a friend of mines girlfriend who was unfortunately murdered, it was the headline story on sky news when she went missing.
Not sure of the best way to post something here, so I will just embed the youtube video, which is only audio anyway. Hope you like it. x


----------



## petec (Jul 18, 2020)

Hywel said:


> For the past 12 months I have been working with a lyricist and we now have a collection of about six or seven songs. I do the music writing, recording, mixing and mastering and we select singers to lay down the vocals.
> 
> I would like to share with you one of our tracks called “If and When”. Other than voice, the remaining tracks are piano (NI The Grandeur) and strings (individual tracks of CSS and CSSS violins I and II, violas, ‘cellos and basses.
> 
> ...



What a beautiful piece. Really enjoyed it. Loved the chords and its gentle progression. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jul 18, 2020)

This track is musically speaking the track I'm the most proud of!
There is another one that I might have picked instead (or not... not sure) but I can't post it because it's a demo for an unreleased library.
So this one it be! :D

I'm especially pleased to remember how easily it came together. I had never done such a track with so much orchestration (for my standards haha) like this before and yet it was way more intuitive to write than most of my other tracks.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 18, 2020)

MusicalG said:


> A song I released in 2006 (just locally) about a friend of mines girlfriend who was unfortunately murdered, it was the headline story on sky news when she went missing.
> Not sure of the best way to post something here, so I will just embed the youtube video, which is only audio anyway. Hope you like it. x




Of course the background story is very sad, but this song is really good.


----------



## Vonk (Jul 18, 2020)

Enjoying this thread....
I write in different styles, but most of my stuff is orchestral, which I actually find the most difficult, but the most rewarding. Last year though I made this, creating the brass parts over a sampled rhythm section. It got the best reaction of anything I've done recently, though I'd done nothing like it before or since.


----------



## Gerald (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi all
This one, in my classical period.....


----------



## Hywel (Jul 18, 2020)

Arthur Lewis said:


> Wow, this is gorgeous. Really nice use of space in the composition/arrangement/mix, and I love the singer's tone. What's your plan for the collection once it's done?


Thanks for your kind words Arthur, they are very much appreciated. Neither I nor my co-writer have much experience beyond the creative side of things, but we have been debating whether we move forward to see if there is any interest from publishers with view to placement of the song (or songs) with artists or other suitable avenues of exposure for the material.
Do you have any advice with regard to this approach?


----------



## purple (Jul 18, 2020)

I'll let you know when I get started on it.


----------



## MusicalG (Jul 18, 2020)

Actually I think this is the one I am probably most proud of, not everyones cup of tea I am sure, hope you enjoy it


----------



## EricValette (Jul 18, 2020)

Very difficult question, because it changes every week depending on the mood... 
At the moment, maybe this one inspired by JW's famous Indiana Jones leitmotif...


----------



## giwro (Jul 18, 2020)

This is mine - the Toccata was written in about two days, the double fugue took over a year (basically because the d*mn thing wanted to be a double fugue, and I didn't want to write one!)



Metz Mutin/Cavaille-Coll sample set by Milan Digital Audio in Hauptwerk...

It's certainly the longest thing I've written, too - I'm more of a miniaturist.


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 18, 2020)

"Best" is so subjective and context dependent. A simple one-note piano accompanied by a fundamental cello line might be the best for a certain film scene, while a thumping four-on-the-floor synth-fueled EDM-style track might be the best for dancing, etc... So it's very difficult to pick the absolute best of all time. However, I have many many tracks that could easily qualify as my worst 

That said, as always I'm impressed, delighted, and blown away by everyone's work on this forum. It's both intimidating and inspiring to me, and I can only hope that some day I'll be able to approach a similar level of musical proficiency. But for now, I offer up this:


----------



## Hywel (Jul 19, 2020)

Gerald said:


> Hi all
> This one, in my classical period.....



This is simply stunning... thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Hywel (Jul 19, 2020)

MusicalG said:


> Actually I think this is the one I am probably most proud of, not everyones cup of tea I am sure, hope you enjoy it


This is a very nice song. Is that an electric violin featuring?


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 19, 2020)

Here is another i am really proud of. It may even be the best i have ever done.

It is a huge piece for piano and strings. I wrote it in 1995 and i am not joking, it only took 2 days of solid working out. It just seemed to flow out of me one bit after another.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 19, 2020)

Not sure if it’s my best work. But at least I‘m really proud of the whole production. Especially for a orchestral guy like me.


----------



## Stringtree (Jul 19, 2020)

Stardate 2006. A wildlife commercial I did start to finish. Legacy VSL, baby. I love how this is a beautiful knit, even if it's not the best technique.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jul 19, 2020)

muk said:


> Very cool tracks so far! Keep them coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Everybody is welcome to chime in. Would you care to share yourself Rodney? You do post music quite regularly here, but I'd be interested to know which you think is your best work so far.


I will post something, hopefully, but I literally despise everything I write. It’s not because of lack of self confidence, but I write for the same purpose that J.S. Bach and John Tavener wrote for, the glory of God, and with each piece I feel as though I did not live up to my potential.

My music had been on NPR, the sheet music in a museum, featured in the papers, played across the globe, consistently commissioned, my music teaching was nominated for a Grammy until I threw the thing in the garbage, and even featured by my university formal professors and colleagues just a year ago in concert, but still the perfectionist in me thinks little of my own personal music. There was even a time around 2014 or so that I got tired of musicians playing my music, because their interpretations would butcher it. That’s when I started getting into samples and only writing music that only professionals could really play or at the least people who are majoring in music. Sorry I have issues, but at least they are all internal and not external. I’m always a very hopeful and positive person towards others, but I need to learn to be positive for myself as well. There’s parts of my music where I’m like, “Beat 3 of measure 52 in alright,” but that’s about how far I go in giving myself a compliment.


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 19, 2020)

Rodney Money said:


> I will post something, hopefully, but I literally despise everything I write. It’s not because of lack of self confidence, but I write for the same purpose that J.S. Bach and John Tavener wrote for, the glory of God, and with each piece I feel as though I did not live up to my potential.
> 
> My music had been on NPR, the sheet music in a museum, featured in the papers, played across the globe, consistently commissioned, my music teaching was nominated for a Grammy until I threw the thing in the garbage, and even featured by my university formal professors and colleagues just a year ago in concert, but still the perfectionist in me thinks little of it. There was even a time around 2014 or so that I got tired of musicians playing my music, because their interpretations would butcher it. That’s when I started getting into samples and only writing music that only professionals could really play or at the least people who are majoring in music. Sorry I have issues, but at least they are all internal and not external. I’m always a very hopeful and positive person towards others, but I need to learn to be positive for myself as well. There’s parts of my music where I’m like, “Beat 3 of measure 52 in alright,” but that’s about how far I go in giving myself a compliment.


To be fair, you don't win awards for being crap. The best judge's of our music are other people not us.
You have to look at it that way. HZ is very modest about his music but his bank account says otherwise


----------



## MusicalG (Jul 19, 2020)

Hywel said:


> This is a very nice song. Is that an electric violin featuring?


yes it is, a six string Barnshaw Violin, well spotted  
and thank you x


----------



## Rodney Money (Jul 19, 2020)

Keith Theodosiou said:


> To be fair, you don't win awards for being crap. The best judge's of our music are other people not us.
> You have to look at it that way. HZ is very modest about his music but his bank account says otherwise


If it was about making money I could’ve easily spent my life writing marching band charts to the latest top 40.

But that’s why I let people listen to my music. What I think is simply throw away stuff others want to have it at their next performance.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Jul 19, 2020)

One of the few pieces I can still come back to and enjoy.


----------



## TrojakEW (Jul 19, 2020)

Gorgeous music posted here. Impressive work.

I do not have such great track to share but there is one that have special place for me because all instruments, I mean sound design is made by me. Not to mention whole track is made only with one synth only. There are 19 instances of Zebralette used nothing else. All sounds made by my where I tried to get close to accoustic instrumnets as I was able to do.


----------



## Gerald (Jul 20, 2020)

Hywel said:


> For the past 12 months I have been working with a lyricist and we now have a collection of about six or seven songs. I do the music writing, recording, mixing and mastering and we select singers to lay down the vocals.
> 
> I would like to share with you one of our tracks called “If and When”. Other than voice, the remaining tracks are piano (NI The Grandeur) and strings (individual tracks of CSS and CSSS violins I and II, violas, ‘cellos and basses.
> 
> ...


A great song! Arrangement, sound and vocals are really excellent, congrats to all!


----------



## Manaberry (Jul 20, 2020)

Far from being the best but that may be the piece I've got the most enjoyed composing.


----------



## schiing (Jul 20, 2020)

Fun - some impressive work here for sure! It's hard, because my favorite melody, favorite mix, etc. is scattered all over the place.

But I'm very pleased with this one, partly because it's unashamedly retro, it contains some private in-jokes (pitch-wheeled e-piano?) and a mix of some of my favorite influences - but also because every sound comes from self-made patches on a single (and free) synth.

Biggest regrets: Snare colour is a bit off, "fretless" is too massive - I might fix that one of these days. Okay, enough talk already!


----------



## Kery Michael (Jul 20, 2020)

Troels Folmann said:


> One of the few pieces I can still come back to and enjoy.




I remember hearing this back during the competition and thinking that it awesome and well done. I forget what the competition was, obviously something 8dio related.

But for me, it highlights how much a good mix can just make a piece absolutely soar. Obviously the composition is excellent. 

I think that there's a lot of excellent composers here and their pieces sound great, but when something is mixed well on top of an excellent composition it just elevates it. And when listening through a lot of tracks here on vi, it definitely shows.


----------



## markd (Jul 20, 2020)

Here is a medley of the score that I just finished writing for the romantic feature film "Pearls of Africa". It's the powerful and emotional true story of two people of different races brought together by their love for each other, but separated by the prejudice of others. It's filmed in Kenya and the UK.

It's definitely one of the most emotional and romantic scores I've written to date.


----------



## Sebastián collao (Jul 20, 2020)

Personalmente no tengo un trabajo mejor, pero últimamente me di cuenta de que escucho mucho más.
https://m.soundcloud.com/sebasti-n-collao-fajardo/pequenos-tramposos


----------



## Kent (Jul 21, 2020)

Not my "best" but definitely one of my personal favorites:

MAGNIFICAT

SATTBB choir. 

Recording is from my junior composition recital, which was...er...9 years ago...


----------



## Ivan M. (Jul 21, 2020)

harmaes said:


> This is one of my favorite tracks called Walking on Ice. It’s a unique hybrid of neoclassical and modern guitar.




Love it!!!


----------



## Gerald (Jul 21, 2020)

May be this one from my animation period.... 


Gérald


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 21, 2020)

There's some great music in here, in varied genres. Great idea for a thread bringing together the spirit of VI Control


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 21, 2020)

Nils Neumann said:


> Not sure if it’s my best work. But at least I‘m really proud of the whole production. Especially for a orchestral guy like me.



Wow, that was amazing! Quite a Jacob Collier vibe. Must be the melodica


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 22, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> Wow, that was amazing! Quite a Jacob Collier vibe. Must be the melodica


Thanks!
Correct, I actually made it for a class at my conservatorium. Subject was to create a style copy and I wanted to try to copy Jacob Collier. I "failed", as Jacob Collier was not a style, but it was good enough to get me a pass in the end^^


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 25, 2020)

Arthur Lewis said:


> Thanks Michel! I did (against the advice of many of my friends). Written, performed, recorded, and mixed from my apartment.



Listened to (and purchased) the EP. I have to admit that I am not too familiar with this style of music, but I really like this EP. The title track is a real earworm.


----------



## Hywel (Jul 25, 2020)

Sebastián collao said:


> Personalmente no tengo un trabajo mejor, pero últimamente me di cuenta de que escucho mucho más.
> https://m.soundcloud.com/sebasti-n-collao-fajardo/pequenos-tramposos


I enjoyed the playful, almost mischievous nature to this piece.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 25, 2020)

I haven’t written it yet. Always trying to improve and learn.


----------



## Sebastián collao (Jul 25, 2020)

Hywel said:


> I enjoyed the playful, almost mischievous nature to this piece.


haha thank you very much! what can I say? I'm very happy to know that I don't like just me


----------



## Rodney Money (Jul 25, 2020)

This was extremely difficult for me, because I already know what my best work will be although it has not been composed yet due to other commitments and simply trying to put food on the table for my family. It will be a symphony in 4 movements with the finale being called “Pure Passion.” I know that will be my best work and hopefully something I can be quasi proud of. I’ve already had the possibility of 2 different groups who might be interested in commissioning the large work, but we shall see.

Please forgive me because I am going to post 3 different pieces: what people consider my best compositionally, best commercial success, and what VI-control would consider my best using samples wise.

1. Sins of the Old Testament for violin, clarinet, bassoon, tuba, and claves (or cowbell) and congas: I. King Saul and the Witch II. David and Bathsheba III. Dance of the Golden Calf. My friends tell me that this is my best work compositionally using set-theory throughout but you would never know it was set-theory because it’s so melodic. It’s been performed several times by different groups, but I have some changes that I want to make to it especially in the tuba part. I am a 4th generational Schoenberg student, and this was my thanks to him and his techniques.

2. William Blake’s The Garden of Love for SSAA is my most successful piece commercially. It’s been performed all around the world, been featured on NPR’s All Things Considered, and if I simply wrote the darn thing for SATB it would probably be as famous as any Eric Whitacre vocal concert piece right now, but alas I’m an idiot. This is one of those pieces that I’ve heard so much that I can’t stand to listen to it anymore, and it’s also one of those pieces that I’ve heard butchered so much that I got into samples. There is a professional recording of the piece but it absolutely has no soul compared to this live version, but please excuse the coughing.

3. Concerning samples and using a DAW the last 5 minutes of a 40 minute concerto for brass soloist and fixed electronic media is probably my most ambitious work so far. The concerto will be premiered and professionally recorded this August featuring live performance recordings, samples, and on sight field recordings all blended in a DAW accompanying the soloist going through the 4 seasons and 7 Stages of Grief. Most of the movements’ accompaniment tracks are non orchestral and atmospheric, but I finally let my hair down a little going more orchestral in the last 5 minutes. You can’t hear the soloist part here, but it’s so melodic I don’t even think you need it to still work as a solid track. This last section is called “Resurrection.” You can stop the track if you like when the “ocean” comes in. From there it’s just peaceful waves, piano, and strings.


----------



## Loeberg (Jul 26, 2020)

I mostly do pop music, so I apologize if I'm way out of context here. Anyway, I always felt like this one came out pretty good:


----------



## goonman (Jul 26, 2020)

Wow, such fantastic music in this thread...I feel intimidated to submit what I think to be my best work but here's a pieces I'm happy with..


----------



## Polkasound (Jul 26, 2020)

Loeberg said:


> I mostly do pop music, so I apologize if I'm way out of context here. Anyway, I always felt like this one came out pretty good:



That's way more than pretty good. It's fantastic. Very creative through and through. You obviously have a great command of the genre. I'd like to see more pop producers sharing their work on VI-Control.


----------



## Loeberg (Jul 27, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> That's way more than pretty good. It's fantastic. Very creative through and through. You obviously have a great command of the genre. I'd like to see more pop producers sharing their work on VI-Control.



Wow, thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Nadavcohenx (Jul 28, 2020)

Arthur Lewis said:


> Hmm, probably this track from the EP I put out 12 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to listening through this thread!



This is soooo nice. I really love this I'm going to check out the rest of the album.


----------



## CT (Jul 28, 2020)

My greatest musical accomplishment is overcoming the sheer ego required to think I have something worth saying and doing nothing instead. Someday I will be renowned for my restraint, for all the music that I resisted perpetrating on the world!


----------



## muk (Aug 6, 2020)

A quick thanks to everyone who participated. I listened to every track and loved to travel to each of your musical worlds. Fantastic stuff!


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 6, 2020)

Mike T said:


> My greatest musical accomplishment is overcoming the sheer ego required to think I have something worth saying and doing nothing instead. Someday I will be renowned for my restraint, for all the music that I resisted perpetrating on the world!


John Tavener and I have the same view point concerning the diminishing of the ego. Not meaning to get spiritual on a public forum, but we seem to at least attempt to conquer the ego by simply writing for God by letting his will be done through us. Not saying our music is divinely inspired because that would be truly egotistical, but everything I write is as Bach put it, “for the glory of God and the refreshment of the soul.”


----------



## CT (Aug 6, 2020)

Rodney Money said:


> John Tavener and I have the same view point concerning the diminishing of the ego. Not meaning to get spiritual on a public forum, but we seem to at least attempt to conquer the ego by simply writing for God by letting his will be done through us. Not saying our music is divinely inspired because that would be truly egotistical, but everything I write is as Bach put it, “for the glory of God and the refreshment of the soul.”



You know, I think I agree with Bach when it comes down to it.


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Aug 6, 2020)

I don't claim to know everything. In fact my education was pretty basic and i messed around in school too much.

But one thing i do know is...
Composers love composing cos they love music.
People that are not composers listen to music cos they love music.

Thats it. No frills, no trying to analize this or that. Just basic fact.


----------



## MSutherlandComp (Aug 7, 2020)

So many great pieces in this thread; Looks like I'm a little late to the party! Wrote this one for my grad portfolio a year or so back. Did all of the sound design as well!


----------



## SGordB (Aug 7, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> "Best" is so subjective and context dependent. A simple one-note piano accompanied by a fundamental cello line might be the best for a certain film scene, while a thumping four-on-the-floor synth-fueled EDM-style track might be the best for dancing, etc... So it's very difficult to pick the absolute best of all time. However, I have many many tracks that could easily qualify as my worst
> 
> That said, as always I'm impressed, delighted, and blown away by everyone's work on this forum. It's both intimidating and inspiring to me, and I can only hope that some day I'll be able to approach a similar level of musical proficiency. But for now, I offer up this:




Wow. Great song in so many ways. To me, this cries out to be covered by a major artist.


----------



## SGordB (Aug 7, 2020)

goonman said:


> Wow, such fantastic music in this thread...I feel intimidated to submit what I think to be my best work but here's a pieces I'm happy with..


Wow. Just gotta say this is exceptional.


----------



## goonman (Aug 7, 2020)

SGordB said:


> Wow. Just gotta say this is exceptional.


Thank you sir - means a lot especially coming from such an accomplished artist as your self...


----------



## SGordB (Aug 7, 2020)

goonman said:


> Thank you sir - means a lot especially coming from such an accomplished artist as your self...


What me, an accomplished artist? I wish  But, seriously, just relistening to your song now, it's so good on every level (composition, singing, musicianship...), I hope you're putting some albums out there into the ether.


----------



## Greg (Aug 8, 2020)

No idea what my best would be but this was a fun improv experiment in a delirious flow state after surgery


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Aug 8, 2020)

Greg said:


> No idea what my best would be but this was a fun improv experiment in a delirious flow state after surgery



The idea is nice. Reminds me of Thomas Bergersen's Aura from Illusions.


----------



## LinearZero (Aug 9, 2020)

Keith Theodosiou said:


> I would say this is the best piece i have ever writen as it is the most technical and complicated piece i have ever done.
> I did it around 2005/6 and i wrote it in the style of traditional classical orchestral piece.
> 
> It has three themes and you will probably hear a variety of composers in there.
> ...




It's beautiful mate


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Aug 9, 2020)

LinearZero said:


> It's beautiful mate


Thank you, very kind words


----------



## Mark Stothard (Aug 9, 2020)

reborn579 said:


> here is my favorite composition i wrote so far. pretty happy with this one
> 
> 'Neptune' is a journey within, exploring the boundaries of modern classical and electronica.




enjoyed this very much. Quite suberb actually.


----------



## Mark Stothard (Aug 9, 2020)

This track of mine is the one most people connected with, so guess this is my best piece.


----------



## Mark Stothard (Aug 9, 2020)

whgoss said:


> For me it changes week to week! Haha. Right now, this is it:




this was great but too short, I wouldn’t have minded if it went on for another 10 minutes to be honest.


----------



## Mark Stothard (Aug 9, 2020)

Vincent Martin said:


> Hello,
> 
> here is my best piece to date.
> 
> ...




this was fantastic Vincent. You’ve certainly got bundles of talent. Really inspiring stuff!


----------



## Mark Stothard (Aug 9, 2020)

Firstfewbars said:


> If so, it may be this song.
> An orchestral version of a 200 year old (?) Estonian folk song that I did 20 years ago.




seriously wonderful stuff Bengt. Exceptional throughout, but particularly Love the climax of this piece. So much so it’s now in my favourites playlist on Spotify.


----------



## badstring studio (Feb 16, 2021)

Here are two, in order of my personal preference :


----------



## CT (Feb 16, 2021)

An attempt at "highlights" I did for some pitches last year. I already put this in Troels' thread but I'm really trying to be more enthusiastic and less self-deprecating about myself so here it is again.


----------

